# this is my lot



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

here is a picture of my lot hogging the sofa as usual


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww bless, love those ears


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

thanx all they are my little babies, no 4 will be here in 2 weeks time cant wait to get him.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are just sooooooo cute!!!! 

How exciting your getting a new baby, would love to some pics when u get him.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG just beautiful  seriously love this breed, what are there temperments like?


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

hello all, they are just the best breed ever, well for me anyway, they have great temperments, and they are clowns never fail to make us laugh.
here is a pic of my new boy, only 2 weeks to go before we get him now sooooo cant wait, his name is gucci


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

this is my new boy gucci


----------



## mightyminx (Feb 23, 2013)

So gorgeous


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just gorgeous!!!


----------

